# Siamo tutti "smanettoni"? [ovvero: utente tipo?]

## mtto

Ognuno di noi è approdato a Gentoo proveniendo da Windows, MacOS, Unix, Amiga, altre distribuzioni Linux, ecc... e tutti in comune abbiamo questa "passione" per il piccolo e agile pinguino.

Ma non di meno le nostre competenze informatiche sono le più eterogenee: mi incuriosisce saperne di più...

Io per esempio provengo da Windows e non ho particolari competenze informatiche, se non quelle derivanti dall'uso e magari dalla voglia di imparare....Last edited by mtto on Sun Apr 04, 2004 9:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## n3m0

Mi sono classificato come studente.

Il mio percorso: 

C64: primi videogiochi e primi programmilli!  :Smile: 

Amiga 500 ultra-espansa: videogaming & programming

Windows 9x/NT-based: office & web, videogaming, programming (ex 

Delphi programmer-lover, un po' mi manca, confesso)

Linux (Mandrake->Slack->Suse->Debian->Gentoo): everything!  :Smile: 

Hola

----------

## comio

sono il più vecchio?

comunque i miei precedenti:

amstrad cpc464 "arnold" Z80 4Mhz

Amstrad 8088 8Mhz?

80386Sx 33Mhz

k6 200Mhz/pentium mmx 200Mhz

athlon 1GHz/pentium 4 1.6Mhz

ultra sparc 1Ghz?

Il futuro?

amd 64

----------

## mtto

Uhmm... vediamo se mi ricordo tutta la storia...   :Rolling Eyes: 

1-giochino a palette attaccato alla tv

2-mitico Atari 2600

3-Commodore VIC20

4-Commodore C64

5-Commodore C128

6-Olivetti - Acorn (Z80 credo   :Question:  ) compatibile

7-Olivetti 8088

6-Olivetti 80286

7-Olivetti PCS Pentium 60Mhz

8-Assemblato K6-II 400Mhz

9-Assemblato Athlon-XP 2200+

Il tutto come le auto: le so guidare ma non ho idea di come funzionino   :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3m0

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Mi sono classificato come studente.
> 
> Il mio percorso: 
> 
> C64: primi videogiochi e primi programmilli! 
> ...

 

Fesso era il C128!!!!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## iridium103

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Uhmm... vediamo se mi ricordo tutta la storia...  
> 
> 

 

io invece non ho una storia molto lunga.

AMD K6-2 333MHz 

AMD Duron 800

AMD Athlon Xp 1800+

AMD Athlon XP 2600+ & Intel Celeron 1.2GHz 

però devo dire che ho imparato un sacco di cose da quanto smanetto  :Very Happy: 

 nel campo o.s. mi sono fatto...

Windows98-->WinXp-->Mdk-Red-hat-->Debian-->(una prova d'installazione di solaris)-->Slackware-->Gentoo.

e devo dire che con l'ultima mi trovo benissimo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

W Gentoo!

----------

## =DvD=

io voterei doppio: smanettone e studente di ing informatica.

Ho messo smanettone!!!

La mia storia:

386 <-- in quinta elementare non so se era un assemblato o cosa! tutti gli altri son assemblati!

486DX2 

Pentium 120

Cacca6 II 3D-NOW <-- era 400 ma per farlo andare senza crash l'ho downclockato a 333, a quel punto andava con DISSIPATORE PASSIVO

e il mio buon vecchio Atholon 1500+ xp 

/edit: fixato un [/b] senza slash!!Last edited by =DvD= on Mon Mar 29, 2004 11:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wave32

Hmm...

1. Mac Black & White Classic (quelli tutto-in-uno)

2. Vari PowerMac delle serie 6000 e 7000

3. iMac  (Quello con lo schermo piatto e la base semisferica)

3. iBook G4

In quanto ai sistemi 

Mac OS fino a Panther --> Gentoo

Dato il mio sistema operativo, non mi sono mai interessato tanto a quello che succedeva dentro, pero' adesso e' cambiato tutto (e quindi ho installato Gentoo in dual-boot   :Wink:  )

----------

## Yoghi

Bha se la possiamo chiamare storia ... 

1) Comodore 64

2) Pentiun 100

3) PII xxxHz (nn ricordo dovrei guardare ma son stanco :p )

4) Celeron II Copernime 600Mhz (PORTATILE)

5) Interl Celeron 1.1Ghz (Fisso attuale) 

Ho messo le mani anche se nn miei su : 1 286 e 1 386   :Razz: 

----------

## Sparker

Ho messo la tre, prò sono anche studente di informatica, ma 3/4 delle cose che so le ho imparate smanettando.

Storia:

C64 primi giochi e programmilli (possiendo anche un Vic20 e un AppleII, me li hanno regalati per non buttarli in discarica...)

Pentium133

AMD k6-II 350

Athlon 1400

e ora Athlon XP 2600 (putroppo il 1400 stava morendo...)

----------

## b10m

Io sinceramente non lo ricordo  :Smile: 

Pero' sono stati tanti... frugando nella memoria riappare un ibm xt, 8080... un amstrad portatile con display lcd, tipo distributore cocacola, ora ho un p133 che fa da firewall, un p3 800 che fa da server web, un athlon 2600 che e' la "game-box" e un portatile athlon 2500+...

----------

## Cagnulein

Amstrand (il modello non me lo ricordo, avevo 6 anni) (solo giochi)

C64 (giochi e inizio a programmare in Basic)

386 (Stakar computer, ve lo ricordate? quello della pubblciità di mai dire gol degl'anni 90)

Pentium 133 Mhz

AMD-k6 333 MHz

Duron 1200 Mhz

Athlon XP 2400+

S.O.

DOS 6.11 -> Win 3.1 -> Win 3.11 -> Win 95 --> Win 98 --> Win Me --> Win Xp --> Win 2003 --> mdk --> slackware --> gentoo

----------

## comio

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DOS 6.11 -> Win 3.1 -> Win 3.11 -> Win 95 --> Win 98 --> Win Me --> Win Xp --> Win 2003 --> mdk --> slackware --> gentoo

 

La mia storia software

Locomotive 

Basic 1.0

Dos 3

Dos 3.3    Windows 2

               Windows 3.0

               Windows 3.1

Dos 5.0    Windows 3.11 for Workgroups

Dos 6.0    

Dos 6.22 

DrDos 6

PCDos 7?

               Windows 95     RedHat (5 o 6?)

               Windows 98Se  

               Windows NT     RedHat 7, 7.1, 7.2

                                     Mandrake, Debian (il mio periodo di incertezza)

               Windows 2k     Debian  Solaris

               Windowx XP    RedHat 9

                                     Gentoo

----------

## n3m0

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C128: primi videogiochi e primi programmilli! 
> 
> Amiga 500 ultra-espansa: videogaming & programming
> ...

 

A sto punto, aggiungo il mio hardware PC, per dovere di completezza!  :Smile: 

Primo PC: P2 333Mhz

Secondo PC (attuale): Athlon-XP Barton 2600@3200 

Notebook: P4 2800

----------

## abaddon83

io studio ing. informatica, ma ho preferito segnarmi come hobbysta accanito che impara sul campo visto che il 90% di quello che so me lo sono studiato da solo proprio per hobby e gusto del capire/saper usare, purtroppo per il momento la scuola mi ha dato molto poco deludendomi non poco...

la mia storia è:

-Amiga 2000 (io parto da qua... son giovane  :Razz: )

-486 DX2 66Mhz (troppo bello, aveva il tastino del turbo  :Razz:  per passare da 33 a 66  :Very Happy:  e a dir la verità mai capito se serviva o meno... )

-P2 350

-Athlon 800

-Celeron 600 (il regresso -_-')

-Athlon 2200+ (quello attuale)

vi dico pure lo status odierno dei PC  :Razz: 

-Amiga 2000  UP la tengo nella casa in montagna  :Razz: 

-486 DX2 DOWN è passato al creatore con un alone nero sul core....

-p2 350 UP è il mio attuale serverino VPN (Bradipo) che per ragioni di anzianità è acceso solo all'occorenza  :Razz: 

-Athlon 800 DISPERSO questo ha una storia tutta sua... troppo lunga da raccontare...

-Celeron 600 DOWN  un bel giorno si spense e non si riaccese +....

-Athlon 2200+ UP vivo e vegeto e speriamo che continui ad esserlo per molto tempo ^^

----------

## abaddon83

mi son scordato il software mannaggia!!

3.1/3.11->win95->win98->win2k->Debian->Suse->Slack->Gentoo

penso di essere uno dei pochi che al passaggio win->linux non ha usato una distro "semplice" ma al volo una delle piu' bastarde... mi ricordo ancora che ci misi una settimana a fare andare Debian, la reinstallai non so quante volte, scassai i maroni a un sacco di persone, ma la soddisfazione fu tanta quando vidi per la prima volta partirmi KDE^^ poi feci un apt-update per passare alla sid e mandai a puttane tutto -_-' La Debian alla fin fine la usai si e no 1 mese, ma cazzarola che mese fantastico ero tutto una soddisfazione mischiato a incazzature, ero arrivato a parlare pure al pinguino mentre lo installavo, roba del tipo:

"Ora fai il bravo e vedi di partire che poi ti do il premio o ti resetto"

"Fai il bravo pinguino daiiii...ma NOOOO @#@# *un mouse che vola* "

ecc...

 :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

Ho girato +o- tutte le voci nel sondaggio  :Rolling Eyes: 

Iniziai con un apple//c nel lontano 1985 (mi sembra che l'OS fosse il ProDOS, poi c'era anche il mousedesk derivato dal giovane mac...) per poi passare intorno al '90 al 286 (MS-DOS 3.3, DR-Dos5, ...)

Nel '95 acquistai una scheda 386 per far funzionare linux, installato da una slack 3.0 sul 386 in questione (5Mb RAM+80Mb HD).

Un pò di 486(DX2/66, DX2/80, DX4/100), un pentium/133 un celeron/400, e adesso l'AMD2200+

RH tutte dalla 4.0 alla 7.3, un paio di Mdk, una debian, win95/win98 perché qualche volta mi servivano programmi non-disponibili...

Il futuro... si vedrà (powerbook?)

----------

## n3m0

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il futuro... si vedrà (powerbook?)

 

Eh, anche io volevo prenderlo, ma e' ancora presto per le mie finanze!  :Smile: 

----------

## PXL

bah... io sono giovane nel campo... 

di pc che ho avuto mi ricordo:

... (non ricordo cosa avesse prima mio padre... non ero ancora malato di informatica)

un amd k6-2 400 MHz (se non sbaglio)

un P3 800 MHz (era fantastico... ora ce l'ha mio padre)

e l'attuale AMD athlon xp 2400+ (2GHz)

OS: win3.1, 95, 98, 98 se, millenium (forse 1/2 giornata), whistler (beta di XP), XP, mdk(forse 2 giorni), debian (mio primo grande amore, tuttora esistente), gentoo (convive con la debian =) ) 

ah... dimenticavo.. ho un portatile P2 366MHz, con gentoo (un po' lentino... forse ci rimetto debian...)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La mia storia e' la seguente:

Macintosh Classic macOs boh

Macintosh Quadra macOs 7 (fuziona ancora da print server)

P 133 win95

AMD 333 win2k (ancora server)

P2 450 win2k/gentoo

attuali

AMD 2000+ gentoo

P4 2G gentoo

ed altri serverini in giro sparsi per la casa.

----------

## PXL

dimenticavo... vecchio p2 266MHz firewall ipcop (funzionante, solo da inserire tra il router e la rete di casa )

----------

## paman

os:

workbench 1.3 -> win 3.1 -> win 95 -> win98 -> redhat 6.0 ->mandrake 7.0 

-> debian 3.0 -> gentoo

hw

amiga 500 -> pentium 90 -> p3 450 -> celeron 800 (portatile)

con l'hw mi sa che mi avete umiliato tutti     :Sad: 

----------

## Jamiro

Io provengo da 6-7 anni di windows usato un pò per tutto, soprattuto per lan parti con gli amici LOL  :Cool: 

Due anni fa ho provato la prima installazione di mandrake, ancora alla versione 8 ed ho finalmente notato che linux non centra una mazza con win. Non sono rimasto particolarmente impressionato e mi sono rotto le scatole di cerare pacchetti in giro per la rete per risolvere le dipendenze. Da questo natale ho provato gentoo. Ahhh  :Very Happy:   Finalmente un sistema stabile, veloce, non facile ma che fa le parti più noiose delle installazioni da solo!! Altro che milioni di rpm da scaricate Tie!  :Wink: 

Oggi sono finalmente riuscito a risolvere degli strani problemi di scattosità che avevo con la mia Radeon8500 ( sebbene il frame rate fosse ottimo).

Sono veramente soddisfatto

----------

## knefas

IBM 387 (laptop spettacolare defunto dopo alcuni tentativi)

IMB 486 (grandissimo, ci andava win 3.11)

K6 (condiviso per anni con mamma, in dual boot)

P3 800 (costruito con fatica raccattando pezzi qua e la... ora ci gira gentoo, ed e' mio!

/me ascolta Rush - Freewill

----------

## cloc3

Incredibile. Mi tocca insegnare l'informatica senza averla mai conosciuta prima. In un primo momento, per cercare di capirci qualcosa, avevo comperato un Macintosh, ma ora so che quella non era una grande idea.

In questo campo, tutti pretendono di ottenere risultati senza avere conoscenze.

Così, un po' alla volta, ci si dimentica che viviamo in una società in cui la tecnologia è l'espressione culturale caratterizzante. Mi serviva un posto dove queste idee appaiono con una certa evidenza, e dove si realizza una comunità organizzata con modalità di tipo scientifico e aperta all'intervento di tutti.

E' il grande merito di Linux: Linux è libero perchè ciascuno può utilizzarlo al livello di comprensione che preferisce (quindi non dobbiamo per forza essere smanettoni).

----------

## codadilupo

Hw:

Commodore Plus4 (compatibile C16)

smanettamenti su C64/C128 altrui - Persino su un amiga  :Wink: 

Pentium I 133Mhz

Celeron 500Mhz

ADM Athlon Xp 1900+ (ora sceso senza motivo apparente a 1200, ma non ci lamentiamo  :Wink: )

Sw:

Windows 3.11

Windows 95/98/NT/2k/XP (tocca farseli tutti, quando ci si lavora   :Sad:  )

Debian (installata e rimossa in 6 ore: c'avevo capito 'gnente  :Wink: )

SuSE 8.0

Mandrake 8.0

SuSE 8.1 Live CD

Mandrake 8.2

Gentoo 1.4 (---> da qui in poi)

Slackware (e volevo provarla, ma solo su un pc di test al lavoro  :Wink: )

ebben si': mai visto il DOS  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## max_1975

la mia storia:

pong;

atari intellivision;

commodore vic20;

commodore 64;

286 monocromatico (a fosfori verdi: addio vista!);

486 DX2;

pentium 3 800MHz;

Digital Alpha (dual a 700 MHz...credo);

IBM SP4

(questa qui tutta roba non mia...sull'SP4 ci ho solo fatto girare dei programmi)

di mio invece:

Workstation: Dual Athlon MP 1800 con RAID SCSI

Laptop: Pentium4m 2.4GHz

----------

## xchris

HW:

c64

amiga500

286 16mhz

486 dx/dx2

amd k6

pentium 3

pentium xeon

SW:

dos

win3.0/3.1/wfwg/95/98/NT/2000/xp   (win Merdennium no! LOL )

qnx,beOs

prima distro linux slackware (non ricordo neanche + quale ver...moooolto vecchia)

poi redhat,poi Suse,Suse,Suse...20 minuti (e non scherzo) Mandrake  :Mad: 

debian,slackware,gentoo

while true .....gentoo (uh fa anche rima)

diciamo che ormai le mie distro preferite sono:

debian per precompilate

gentoo per cuocere i processori

menzione speciale per il mio amorino di Suse che si e' sempre rivelata all'altezza della situazione (con i limiti imposti dalla distro precompilate)

ciuaz

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ADM Athlon Xp 1900+ (ora sceso senza motivo apparente a 1200, ma non ci lamentiamo )
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

Inzierai a lamentarti quando diventa un 486?

----------

## micron

Ecco la mia storia:

Hardware:

- gioco per tv con le palette

- c64 usato per programmare e giocare per mooolto tempo

- Pentium 133

- Pentium 333

- Celeron 500 (usato per qualche mese)

- Celeron 500 (comprato/raccattato per il mio piccolo server)

- Portatile P3 mobile 900

- Athlon xp 1800

- Sistema dual con Atholn MP 1800+

- xbox con linux

- ibook G4

Software:

- dos (non mi ricordo la versione, lo usavo solo per giocare)

- win 95

- win 98se

- linux redhat 6.1 (ho ancora la scatola originale regalata da un amico  :Smile:  )

- win NT & XP per genitori...

- linux Mandrake, slackware (per moolto tempo, un po' mi manca), debian (a tratti su una macchina), redhat (sempre su una macchina) e infine gentoo  :Smile: 

- mac osx panther

----------

## Sasdo

io sono uno studente di informatica ma praticamente quel poco che so l'ho imparato a mie spese ... per cui mi son messo come smanettone...

la mia (breve) storia col piccì è questa:

1996: 386 -- DOS

1998: Pentium 100 -- Win 95

2000: Pentium 2 350 -- Win 98

2002: Athlon 1300 -- Win ME (durato 2 settimane, non è un O.S. è un bug) e WinXP(molto bellino)

Portatile: Celeron 2600 (2100 effettivi)-- Gentoo & WinXP(che non uso =)

...ora che ci faccio caso cambio pc ogni 2 anni... ah, un cosa curiosa: ho lo stesso Masterizzatore 4x dal 2000, e funziona ancora perfettamente, mentre il lettore COMBO DVD/CD-RW  del portatile è cioccato dopo neanche 4 mesi...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ADM Athlon Xp 1900+ (ora sceso senza motivo apparente a 1200, ma non ci lamentiamo )

 

Guarda nel bios avrai impostato il bus a 100MHz al posto che 133MHz.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *max_1975 wrote:*   

> Digital Alpha (dual a 700 MHz...credo);

 

Non hai un alpha da vendermi? La vioi anche io   :Sad:  .

----------

## max_1975

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non hai un alpha da vendermi? La vioi anche io .

 

E' vera la notizia che HP smetterà a breve la produzione di queste macchine?

PS: ecco lo sapevo che con tutti questi pulsanti nuovi avrei fatto danni (ho pigiato edit al posto di quote).

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  
> 
> Inzierai a lamentarti quando diventa un 486?

 

 :Laughing:  no, solo che dopo tutto quello che ha passato, tra alimentatori farlocchi che perdono tensione, alimentatori farlocchi che bruciano le ventoline di raffreddamento e, soprattutto, tecnici cani che gli piegano i piedini, é stramaledettamente robusto... tanto piu', a dir la verità ,veri cali di prestazioni non ne ho visti   :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Guarda nel bios avrai impostato il bus a 100MHz al posto che 133MHz.

 

no: é impostato su automatico... e se provo a toccarlo devo spegnere tutto, flashare la rom ,e riaccendere... perché si pianta su schemro nero senza colpo ferire.

Eppoi la sk madre l'aveva beccato a 1900+ da sola, quando l'ho comprato.

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Quote:*   

> E' vera la notizia che HP smetterà a breve la produzione di queste macchine?

 

Non solo e' vera ma gia' in atto da almeno un anno se non di piu'. Il brevetto del processore alpha ce l'ha intel che dubito che lo tirera' fuori. In realta' parte della tecnologia alpha e' quella degli itanium infatti sui e' avviato un progetto per la migrazione del SO vms su itanium.

----------

## maiosyet

Mi sa che sono il più piccolo qui   :Confused:   :Shocked: 

A 13 anni mia madre si decide a prendere un pc 

A 13 anni e 11 mesi installo mandrake per la prima volta, distruggendo tutto 

A 14 anni e  2 mesi, dopo un castigo di computer me due mesi filati, mi compro se dio vuole un pc mio (e finisco i risparmi di 4 natali/capodanni/cpmpleanni/)

A 14 anni e 8 mesi finisco di installare gentoo; credo sia stata l'installazione più lenta della storia   :Rolling Eyes: 

A 14 anni e 8 mesi sono qui che cazzeggio sul forum - per quando finisce scuola ho rimediato due vecchiiiiiissimi  pc su cui runnare una distro testuale e ci faccio la LAN   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mtto

Bene, allora finora sembra proprio che chi si avvicina a Gentoo è davvero uno che vuole imparare (studente o hobbista accanito)...

Penso che le prime impressioni siano state confermate: resterà Gentoo una distribuzione "di nicchia"?

E' quindi ritenuta (soprattutto da chi non la usa e quindi non la conosce) una distribuzione per chi ama complicarsi la vita?

Ragazzi, sbrigatevi con Gentoo su livecd (tipo Knoppix) e facciamo vedere quanto Gentoo sia bella e facile!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, sbrigatevi con Gentoo su livecd (tipo Knoppix) e facciamo vedere quanto Gentoo sia bella e facile!!!  

 

Penso che gua' esista. Io una volta avevo scaricato un liveCD dove partiva gentoo con fluxbox e con installato american army dal sito gentoogames.com ma sembra non esserci piu' niente.

----------

## mtto

Attualmente sto frequentando un Master e parlando con uno dei docenti mi sento dire "io sono davvero uno schiavo di Bill Gates"!

Allora io gli ho parlato di Linux e lui mi ha tirato fuori le solite cose: difficile da installare, non ha gli stessi programmi di Winzozz, etc etc...

Gli ho appena finito di masterizzare un Knoppix e non vedo l'ora di darglielo (TIE'! vedi se è difficile e se non ci sono i vari MS-Office e multimedia...   :Wink:  )

Peccato io non sia a conoscenza di un LiveGentoo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Sym

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Incredibile. Mi tocca insegnare l'informatica senza averla mai conosciuta prima. In un primo momento, per cercare di capirci qualcosa, avevo comperato un Macintosh, ma ora so che quella non era una grande idea.
> 
> In questo campo, tutti pretendono di ottenere risultati senza avere conoscenze.
> 
> Così, un po' alla volta, ci si dimentica che viviamo in una società in cui la tecnologia è l'espressione culturale caratterizzante. Mi serviva un posto dove queste idee appaiono con una certa evidenza, e dove si realizza una comunità organizzata con modalità di tipo scientifico e aperta all'intervento di tutti.
> ...

 

Quoto   :Smile: 

----------

## Zorn1981

seconda media 286            dos

terza media      486dx        dos+win3.1

superiori             "              win95          

1-3 anno uni    PentiumIII   win98, win2000, winXP + linux (Red Hat 6.2-7.2)

oggi                 AMD Athlon XP Linux Gentoo + winXP (ma solo perchè me lo hanno venduto con il resto)

Negli ultimi anni mi sono reso conto che è impossibile avere un sistema windowz stabile per più di due mesi di fila. Inoltre con windowz non sai mai dove andare a mettere le mani per gestire meglio questa o quella funzionalità e attraverso l'orrenda interfaccia grafica che domina tutto ti illudi di avere tutto sotto controllo, ma in realtà non è così. Purtroppo non potevo dare il colpo di grazia a windowz perchè lo stesso computer lo utilizzavano mio papà e mio fratello, sordi alle mie richieste di provare almeno una volta linux.

Adesso mi sono comprato un mio computer e ci faccio quello che voglio. Sotto consiglio di un amico ho installato Linux Gentoo e non ho avuto nessun problema anche se era la prima volta che uscivo dallo schema guidato della Red Hat. Dopo due mesi circa posso dire di essere soddisfato. Molto soddisfatto.

Sull'altra partizione ho ancora un misero windowz XP. Lo tengo perchè ho dovuto acquistare la licenza con tutto il resto e poi perchè ogni tanto potrebbe tornare utile, anche se finora non l'ho mai usato.

Secondo me Linux (ed anche Gentoo) sono pronti per il grande pubblico. Il problema è che il grande pubblico non li vuole, spesso per pregiudizio. Ecco alcuni motivi per cui la gente non passa a Linux (secondo me)

1. se su ogni computer che compri ci trovi WinXP, allora se sei alle prime armi impari ad usare quello. Secondo me l'antitrust dovrebbe tenere conto di questo elemento, non solo WinMediaPlayer.

2. se tutte le scuole, università, biblioteche, asili nido, centri di cultura e formazione vari si ostinano ad usare WinXP, allora per forza la gente impara ad usare quello. Con Linux risparmierebbero sulla licenza. Sono soldi pubblici risparmiati!

3. quando la gente ha imparato qualcosa e vede che nonostante qualche ctrl-alt-canc riesce a giocare a Quake 8, difficilemente è disposta a perdere tempo per impararsi qualcos'altro.

4. la maggior parte delle persone preferisce il colore blu (questa battuta l'ho sentita da qualche parte)

5. molti ritengono che linux sia intrisecamente difficile. Secondo me non è vero. In windows non ho mai scoperto come impostare permessi differenti agli utenti per accedere alle diverse risorse. Con Linux è facile ad esempio.

ciao

----------

## mtto

 *Zorn1981 wrote:*   

> Secondo me Linux (ed anche Gentoo) sono pronti per il grande pubblico. Il problema è che il grande pubblico non li vuole, spesso per pregiudizio. Ecco alcuni motivi per cui la gente non passa a Linux (secondo me)
> 
> 1. se su ogni computer che compri ci trovi WinXP, allora se sei alle prime armi impari ad usare quello. Secondo me l'antitrust dovrebbe tenere conto di questo elemento, non solo WinMediaPlayer.

 

Infatti, adesso io sono nella necessità di comprare un portatile e TUTTI, dico tutti, i vendor propongono i vari modelli con la licenza Windows inclusa, obbligandomi ad acquistarla e a pagarla: magari quei 150 euro li spenderei per l'upgrade di qualche componente...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Il fatto è che ci costringono a comprare Windows anche se non lo vogliamo, ma è storia vecchia... (mi pare che solo Gateway proponeva sistemi con Mandrake invece che Winzozz... Un bell'esempio che anche altri potrebbero seguire, se non interviene prima l'antitrust   :Wink:  )

Per quel che mi riguarda comincio a distribuire liveCD Knoppix, sperando che presto ci siano quelli Gentoo...

Ciao a tutti...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Zorn1981

I LiveCD Gentoo esistono già. Guarda bene nella guida all'installazione.

Mi hai dato proprio un bel suggerimento. Anch'io incomincerò a distribuire CD Gentoo. Non so mai cosa regalare ai compleanni!

----------

## mtto

 *Zorn1981 wrote:*   

> I LiveCD Gentoo esistono già.

 

Sì, ma io intendevo quelli che forniscono un sistema Linux subito funzionante, senza alcun bisogno di installare nulla, tipo anche il liveCD dimostrativo di SuSE 9...   :Very Happy: 

Il bello del Knoppix infatti è che non tocca il disco rigido (lo usa solo in lettura) e se ti piace, con un semplice

```
knx-hdinstall
```

e ce l'hai bello e funzionante su HD, magari a fianco di Winzozz, con KDE, multimedia e office funzionanti e configurati... Ottimo per provare e per farti venir voglia di.... Gentoo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Infatti, adesso io sono nella necessità di comprare un portatile e TUTTI, dico tutti, i vendor propongono i vari modelli con la licenza Windows inclusa, obbligandomi ad acquistarla e a pagarla: magari quei 150 euro li spenderei per l'upgrade di qualche componente...  

 

Non è vero, non tutti: apple non ti costringe ad acquistare windows  :Mr. Green: 

Cmq qualcosa si muove anche su questo fronte, ci sono alcuni distributori che vendono portatili con linux preinstallato anzichè windows, solo che non ho più i link relativi  :Sad: 

Livecd gentoo c'erano fino a qualche tempo fa, ora ne sui vari mirror ne sull'handbook si trova nulla (handbook in inglese, su quello italiano c'è ancora l'accenno, è in fase di aggiornamento)

/me che non sta a raccontare la sua storia informatica, nemmeno saprebbe raccontarla con esattezza  :Razz: 

----------

## mtto

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ci sono alcuni distributori che vendono portatili con linux preinstallato anzichè windows

 

Questo sarebbe interessante: nessuno ne sa di più?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Questo sarebbe interessante: nessuno ne sa di più?  

 

Un link l'ho recuperato, era passato su ziobudda.net: Notebook centrino con linux. Il rivenditore è amercano, ma se non ricordo male ce ne stavano anche di ben più famosi che si stavano muovendo in questa direzione; se ritrovassi i link ovviamenti te li giro.

----------

## cloc3

 *mtto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sì, ma io intendevo quelli che forniscono un sistema Linux subito funzionante

 

Vorrei osservare che la fornitura di un sistema Linux subito funzionante non ha completamente senso in sè.

Linux è superiore a Windows perché si può configurare a piacere.

Bisognerebbe offrire computer con un sistema Linux funzionante e personalizzato.

Questo ha un costo, dunque si tratta di convincere l'utente ad apprezzare il vantaggio di rifersi a un tecnico (che è una persona, non una multinazionale), per ottenere delle configurazioni tecnologicamente superiori.

Secondo me, l'ostacolo più serio a un simile programma è rappresentato dai commercianti, che preferiscono vendere l'articolo e disinteressarsi nel modo più completo del cliente.

----------

## pinguinoferoce

a 2 anni già sui pc :

agendina elettronica

286 (portatile) dos elks

386 della zenit  dos e win3.1 win95

486 portatile del papi (win 95) che diverra presto mio

p2 400 ( win 98 e ora slack powered) 

p3 733 (win 98 ed ora linux windows 98 powered ((è di mio fratello))

imac 1ghz gentoo e mac os 10.2 powered 

rimpianti:

NN aver mai trovato qualkuno come me ..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> NN aver mai trovato qualkuno come me ..

 

In che senso?

----------

## pinguinoferoce

Nel senso che le xsone che frequento-vo nn interessa smanettare .....

Sono sempre stato visto come "---strano-----"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> Nel senso che le xsone che frequento-vo nn interessa smanettare .....
> 
> Sono sempre stato visto come "---strano-----"

 

Vabbe anche a me succede ma non ci faccio caso (e mi succede anche con gente che studia info e dice "linux troppo difficile"  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Comunque ho trovato questa comunita' e non la lascio mi ci trovo troppo bene.

----------

## pinguinoferoce

(c' è nessuno di como?)

SI ok ....Ma la parola "strano" ripetuta alla n nn è l' ideale per un adolescente .....(nn so se mi spiego)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> SI ok ....Ma la parola "strano" ripetuta alla n nn è l' ideale per un adolescente .....(nn so se mi spiego)

 

Si capisco l'unica cosa che posso dirti e' di non farci caso. Che ti frega cosa pensa la gente a me niente sono fatto cosi' e basta  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Neomubumba

La mia storia è breve ma si promette di allungarsi  :Wink: 

1. Giocherellavo sul C64 di un mio amico

2. Al servizio civile imparo ad usare Windows 2000

3. Mi compro il mio primo pc. Un Compaq Presario 7001 con su

    Windows Xp a cui dopo 3 mesi tolgo e metto una Mandrake che poi 

    tolgo ancora e metto una Red Hat 8.0 ed alla fine metto un Windows 2000 (al che vendo il pc)

4. Sul Dell del mio coinquilino c'è un Windows 2000 (è troppo tardo per un Linux e anche cocciuto)

5. Mi assemblo il mio primo pc. Un Athlon Xp 2800+ e ci metto Gentoo e adesso sono in procinto di metterci anche FreeBSD per impararne qualcosa

anche di questo OS.

----------

## pinguinoferoce

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

cmq ero arrivato a farmi anke 6 ore di pc al giorno ......  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

cmq lo ripeto tra i momenti + belli della mia vita da "nerd" è stato oltre all' incontro con stallman anke quando ho chattato su una macchina remoto openvms con un utente di questo forum (nn mi ricordo come si chiamava.....)

                   ----------------------------------------

Affrontiamo un ' altro mega problema per i nerds : le ragazze .

----------

## shev

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> NN aver mai trovato qualkuno come me ..

 

Come ti capisco... ma il problema non è tanto quello che gli altri potevano/possono dire (non me ne potrebbe importare meno), quanto la mancanza di confronto, di crescita che tale fatto comporta. Ok, mi sono sempre rifatto abbondantemente online, ma la mancanza di miei simili "fisici" resta una lacuna che sempre mi dispiacerà.

p.s.: puoi scrivere evitando "k" e abbreviazioni in stile sms? Sul cell posso capirle (anche se le odio e non le uso comunque), ma ad una tastiera... ne guadagna la leggibilità e come dicevano altri recentemente, si permette alla funzione di ricerca sul forum di dare risultati migliori e in quantità superiore. Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

Storia di uno smanettone:

Intellivision

C128D

Amiga 2000

Amiga 4000

Assemblato pentium celeron 466MHz (win98+Suse)

Assemblato Athlon 1800+ (gentoo, linuxfromscratch, win2k, openbsd, freebsd e ora provo hurd)

(...sogno un amd64)

Poi tra le varie esperienze professionali mi e' capitata la fortuna di mettere le mani su macchine sparc 4 e ultra 10, dei vecchi HP e un AIX.

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  (e mi succede anche con gente che studia info e dice "linux troppo difficile"  ). 
> 
> 

 

maro', pure a me succede!! e quanti ce ne stanno!

ma come si fa!

fortuna che ho beccato anche gente "seria"  :Wink: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *Quote:*   

> rimpianti:
> 
> NN aver mai trovato qualkuno come me

 

eh.. il mio rimpianto è la mancata curiosità di sapere come fece un mio amico a far diventare il sole da giallo a rosso nel mitico giochino scritto in basic: gorilla. A quel tempo avrò avuto 10 anni... se mi chiedevo come avesse fatto mi sarei avvicinato alla programmazione mooolto tempo prima, invece che scoprirla solo in terza superiore...   :Crying or Very sad: 

..pazienza!

 :Wink: 

----------

## comio

ad un tesista ho detto di usare linux... ecco cose mi è arrivata come risposta:

```
In primis faccio ancora molta fatica con linux, mi sento come un cieco che deve attraversare la strada, ci metto un sacco di tempo a fare qualsiasi cosa ...
```

Inutile che io insista dicendo che sul mercato non vogliono solo esperti punta e clicca ma esperti che si sappiano adattare alle situazioni...

[/code]

----------

## randomaze

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

>  anke quando ho chattato su una macchina remoto openvms con un utente di questo forum (nn mi ricordo come si chiamava.....)
> 
> 

 

Se non ricordo male era joe. Leggevo il 3d in cui "cercavate" di vedervi in diretta e ridevo come un matto  :Mr. Green: 

@comio, @fedeliallalinea: in realtà si tratta di disinteresse. Ho visto tanta gente che non era in grado di usare il PC (non linux, ma anche quell'altro sistema...), poi hanno messo napster e all'improvviso sapevano fare di tutto...

----------

## iridium103

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SI ok ....Ma la parola "strano" ripetuta alla n nn è l' ideale per un adolescente .....(nn so se mi spiego)

 

stessa cosa successa a me, ma poi ho scoperto che il mio vicino di casa smanettava e da allora abbiamo fato un sacco di cose (adesso lo sto convertendo a gentoo   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  )

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq ero arrivato a farmi anke 6 ore di pc al giorno ......     
> 
> 

 

io, mmmh .. ero arrivato a non dormire proprio, tanto che un sabato mi sono anche beccato una nota sul registro per "sonnolenza acuta"   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:  ;

bhe dai, appena trovo un log di una conversazione tra il mio vicino di casa e un suo amico (era troppo peso   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:  )  lo uppo su webserver e vi fate 4 risate  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Atari 2600

Commodore 64

Amiga 600

486 DX4 100Mhz

Pentium 166Mhz

Amd k6-2 450Mhz

Amd Duron 800Mhz (poi sostituito da un Duron 1ghz per danneggiamento dopo overclock   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Amd Athlon XP 2000+ 1.6Ghz attuale   :Wink: 

Workbench 2.0 -> MS-DOS 6.22 + WfW 3.11 -> Win9x (esperienza brevissima con NT4) ->

in parallelo

Win2k || Mandrake -> Redhat -> Debian

WinXP || Slackware -> Gentoo

That's all  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benvenuto SonOfTheStage vedrai che fra un po' avrai solo gentoo  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## pascalbrax

dilettanti... io ero arrivato a non dormire per quasi una settimana...  :Very Happy: 

avevo appena installato Beos (dio lo benedica...), era un mercoledi sera... dio... non riuscivo a staccarmi da quella meraviglia.... ci ho smanettato fino alle 7 del giorno dopo... mi sono dovuto staccare per farmi una doccia per rimprendermi dalla nottata in bianco e per andare al liceo... tornato dal liceo alle 18 di sera, mi sono rifiondato sul pc (che avevo lasciato acceso) per starci sopra di nuovo fino alle 7 del mattino...

tutto questo processo e' durato fino a sabato notte... dopo essere tornato da una serata con gli amici (plasma se non sbaglio, era presente ^_^) ho dormito da sabato notte fino a lunedi mattina  :Very Happy: 

durante l'installazione di gentoo quasi mi dimentico della festa di capodanno...

chi e' lo strano?   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> chi e' lo strano?  

 

Ve lo assicuro che e' strano  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## pascalbrax

hahahahahahah, 'stardo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iridium103

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bhe dai, appena trovo un log di una conversazione tra il mio vicino di casa e un suo amico (era troppo peso    )  lo uppo su webserver e vi fate 4 risate 

 

eccovela tutta, leggete e vomitate come ho fatto io   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Shocked: 

http://members.xoom.virgilio.it/djcenox/tarnic@email.it.txt

----------

## akiross

Uoo manco solo io  :Very Happy: 

Io hobby, studio, lavoro sui computer  :Very Happy: 

Ho messo studente perche' si addiceva di piu'  :Razz: 

Io sono cresciuto con

Sega master system B) appena era uscito, non ricordo quanti anni avevo

C64 -> Giocavo e basta (avevo 7-8 anni)

Olivetti 286 -> Giocavo, prime esperienze DOS e Batch (8 anni)

IBM 386SX33

Asmbl. 486DX2

Asmbl 486DX100 

Asmbl. Pentium 90 -> P 100 -> P 133

Asmbl. Pentium II 400 

Assemblato ma comprato su Essedi' Athlon 1GHz B) che uso ancora, comprato nel... 2001 se non erro

DELL Pentium 3 Come 2o PC comprato qualche mese fa

Looking @ the future -> Un portatilino Apple: iBook, con su Gentoo B)

Su Linux (con RedHat) da quando ho L'Athlon, su Gentoo da un paio d'anni

ciauz!

----------

## anto2k

Bene questo mi sa che e' uno dei primi post che faccio su questo forum,

trovo il topic un po' come un qualcosa per conoscerci piu' o meno tutti

HW

C64

Amstrad 286 10Mhz

486SX25

486DX100

P200MMX

P233MMX @ 266

P2 266

P3 500

K7 800 (firewall / router)

P3 933 (il mio attuale serveruccio   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

P4 1.4 (attuale macchina per il debugging)

P4 1.8 (la mia bella workstation)

Acer Travelmate 803LMi (eh ci vuole  :Smile: 

SW (un casino da ricordarla tra l'altro 

Dos 6.20 -> Dos 6.22 + Windows 3.11 -> Win 95 -> UNIX 5.2 -> Win 98  :Smile: 

Con il Win98 e' finito il monopolio di win nella mia mente  :Smile: 

Slackware 3.2 -> Slackware 4.0 -> Slackware 7.0 + Solaris 2.6 -> Slackware 8.0  + FreeBSD 4.0 - 8.1  -> Slackware 9.1 + FreeBSD 4.2 -> Gentoo 2004 + FreeBSD 5.2 + Solaris 5.9 (SunOS) x86

Sono considerato anch'io molto strano nel posto dove vivo, ma che ci possiamo fare, meno male che non sono l'unico, altrimenti mi considerei un alieno ? (o forse no?)

Ciao raga,

--- Begin anto life rule:

.data

world "Knowledge is power\n"

.global _start

_start:

movl $19,%edx

movl $world,%ecx

movl $0x1,%ebx

movl $0x4,%eax

int $0x80

movl $0x0,%ebx

movl $0x1,%eax

int $0x80

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *anto2k wrote:*   

> Bene questo mi sa che e' uno dei primi post che faccio su questo forum,

 

Benvenuto anto2k. Spero ti troverai bene con noi.

----------

## anto2k

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *anto2k wrote:*   Bene questo mi sa che e' uno dei primi post che faccio su questo forum, 
> 
> Benvenuto anto2k. Spero ti troverai bene con noi.

 

Lo spero anch'io   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Alla prox

--- Begin anto life rule:

.data

world "Knowledge is power\n"

.global _start

_start:

movl $19,%edx

movl $world,%ecx

movl $0x1,%ebx

movl $0x4,%eax

int $0x80

movl $0x0,%ebx

movl $0x1,%eax

int $0x80

----------

## quantumwire

Assicurato!

----------

## calvizia

Salve.

... io ho su cd 2 liveCD con gentoo kde e gnome - like Knoppix , scaricata non so dove, fatte per delle dimostrazioni.... 

Ma che bello parlare di storia e sentirsi vecchi a 27 anni....

Non ricordo bene, ma mi sembra cosi, escludendo errori di nomenclatura:

Commodore 64

Commodore 128

MSX+

Amiga 500

Amiga 2000

Amiga 600

Amiga 1200

Packard Bell Tower Pizza pentium 133Mhz con ben 32Mb di ram....

Varie evoluzioni di assemblati a partire da un Pentium 200 (RULEZ)

ad arrivare a un Athlon64@3200+ e un Penitum-M 735.

Non elenco alcune console, prive di sistema da smanettare, e/o computer altrui, o destinati a particolari lavori, settati da me ma non di mia proprietà.

Ho sempre usato sistemi Microsoft su i PC-IBM compatibili, da Windows 95 in poi passando da release candidate varie, Windows 98, 98SE, Millennium (veramente la massima espressione dell'aborto informatico) , Win2000, WinXP, WinNT 3.1 e 4. Per quanto riguarda il dos, diciamo che per fare alcune cose è importate anche l'msdos, almeno se si usa windows e anche Xp.

E ricordo ancora i miei amici con lo schermo nero a quadri e il suono mono, quando io rullavo con schermo a colori e audio stereo a palla con la mita amiga.

Mi sono perso tante ore di sonno programmando delle caxxate con il basic sia su amiga che su commodore64.

Nel corso degli anni ho provato molte volte linux, la mia prima esperienza sfociò in un server per un internet point quando c'era una CDN dedicata alla connessione.... si sognava l'ADSL, haime... 

Ma non mi sono mai deciso ad usare in via definitiva linux, principalmente perchè se volevo giocare, dovevo riavviare e bottare dall'altra parte... 

Ho provato di tutto da Debian a redhat, mandrake, suse, fedora, slackware... insomma un pò tutte forse alcune per troppo poco tempo per poterle valutare anche marginalmente.

Diciamo che mi sento un utente "esperto" di windows.

Diciamo anche che voglio imparare il massimo che posso di linux, anche perchè ho smesso di giocare o meglio ho diminuito molto, perchè mi piace di più giocare con linux, facendo installazioni, prove, controprove...

Anche se non sono ancora niente, almeno sono riuscito a installare gentoo... e piano piano ... vedrò dove andare....

Bella, la gentoo è bella.......

----------

## spugna

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> amstrad cpc464 "arnold" Z80 4Mhz
> 
> 

 

Io avevo il 6128!!! ce l'ho ancora se non fosse che il floppy si è irimediabilmente fottuto...

La mia cronologia...

Amstrad cpc6128/Commodore64

Un Olivetti 286...

Amiga 500 plus...

...

il futuro? una vecchia sparc comprata in fiera

----------

## calvizia

Dimenticavo, alcune marche come la acer rimborsano il costo del sistema operativo, qualora non lo vogliate.

----------

## Ghostraider

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> @comio, @fedeliallalinea: in realtà si tratta di disinteresse. Ho visto tanta gente che non era in grado di usare il PC (non linux, ma anche quell'altro sistema...), poi hanno messo napster e all'improvviso sapevano fare di tutto...

 

Già penso sia la verità più pura...

Mi ricordo ancora il "mio" primo Pc l'aveva portato a casa mio papà una sera e aveva il DOS 6 ci giochicchiavo a Master Mind...

Presto ci fu il passaggio a Win 3.1 e da lì subito qualcosa mi disse che non mi divertivo solo a giochicchiare a tetris o master mind...mi incuriosiva tantissimo come funzionasse in realtà qull'"affare"...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Per il resto la mia storia è fatta più o meno così:

- Commodore 64

- IBM compatibile 386

- IBM compatibile 486

- Pentium 66 Mhz (è ancora vivo fa da router)

- Pentium 75 Mhz (questo è defunto colpa mia)

- Pentium 133 Mhz MMX

- AMD K6 II 350 Mhz (giace a pezzi ma tecnicamente funzia ancora)

- AMD K6 III 450 Mhz (idem come sopra)

- Duron 800 Mhz (il mio pc desktop con parti dei due K6)

- Acer TM290LMi (il mio pc attuale   :Very Happy:  )

Per i vari S.O un po' come molti ho iniziato dal DOS poi Win 3.11 -> Win 95 -> Win 98 -> Win 98SE (forse uno dei migliori della "Micr.....") -> Win ME (che brutta e triste cosa   :Sad:  ) -> Win XP

Il primo incontro con Linux è stato un "per caso" e sinceramente non me lo ricordo però ho ancora il giornalino della McGrowHill che dice "Installa e imapra Linux in 7 giorni"...non lo butterò mai! Da lì ho iniziato a provare un po' di distro, Red Hat 7.2 ->Mandrake 8 -> 8.2 -> Suse 8.1 -> Suse 9 -> Gentoo

Ragazzi per il resto come qualcuno ha già detto alla fine anche installare e installare e installare Linux facendo mille prova sempre tra gioie e dolori è un bel gioco e noi sappiamo come divertirci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

a a 5 o 6 anni ammiravo un olivetti 286 con dos 6.2 (mi pare).

il primo pc che utilizzavo seriamente è stato un pentium 133 con 32mb di ram con windows 95, poi il 98 (defunto)

poi sono passato al mitico pentium3 600mhz su cui hanno girato windows 98, 98se, 2000, xp e una marea di distribuzioni.... (volete saperle tutte? ok: mandrake, redhat, suse, slackware, conectiva, alt, debian, knoppix, turbolinux e infine Gentoo, passando anche per tutti e tre i BSD  :Razz:  non scrivo le versioni delle distro perchè altrimenti non finirei più) (defunto)

mi è arrivato aggratis poi un p3 800 (su cui ha girato solo Gentoo per 1 annetto circa) (finito a mia sorella major, ora winzott xp), un Duron 1400 (Gentoo only anche qui, ora finito all'altra mia sorella che lo usa con winzott) e infine questo stupendo AMD Athlon64 3200+ finanziato e assemblato autonomamente, anche qui solo Gentoo...

è da circa 2 anni che un mio computer non tocca più un windows e non finirò mai di ringraziare Linus e Richard  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

olivetti m-24  (8086) con un qualche dos...

intel 486-dx2 con winzoz 3.1 e anche 95

athlon 1000  :Very Happy:  (grande salto..)

powerbook aluminium 15

e poi adesso ne ho altri 7 di ogni eta'   :Very Happy:  , tra cui un mitico olivetti m300-28 con un 486sx 25mhz con 160mb di hd e 8mb di ram, su cui ho messo il freedos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mfkr79

sempre e solo assemblati (in proprio)

gentoo dal 9-2003, insoddisfatto di Suse-RH-Mdk-Slack-Debian

in passato:

i486dx 33 --> DOS 6 

Intel Pentium 133 --> Win 95/98

AMD Athlon 500@900 (un capolavoro irripetibile, raffreddamenti esoterici a parte) --> Win ME/2k

ORA:

AthlonXP 2500 --> Gentoo x86

Duron 1000 --> WinXP/Gentoo ~x86

Il mio primo portaBile P4M 2400 --> Gentoo ~x86/Ubuntu/WinXP

P.S. Prima di buttare i vostri vecchi pc, fatemi un fischio ...

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. Prima di buttare i vostri vecchi pc, fatemi un fischio ...

 

Due fischi  :Very Happy:  Sono a quota 8 computer in camera, ma c'e' ancora spazio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marcowave

allora... 

1983 --> Nascita 

1985 --> Atari 520 --> OS TOS (a finestre!!)

1987 --> Atari ST 1040 --> OS TOS (a finestre!!)

1993 --> Amiga 600 (mittico!)

1997 --> Pentium 166 --> Windows 95

2000 --> Athlon 700 ---> Win 98

2002 --> Athlon XP 1700+ ---> Win XP

2003 --> Athlon XP 2800+ ---> Gentoo, WinXP

e tuttora uso l'ultimo PC.. sempre meno winzozz (Giochi e Autocad.. aimè..) e sempre più Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Cmq ho votato per HOBBISTA ACCANITO  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> allora... 
> 
> 1997 --> Pentium 166 --> Windows 95

 

Si ma avevi i soldi   :Very Happy:  , io nel 97 avevo 17 anni e ottenni come regalo al mio compleanno un modem 33.6 e mi connettevo circa 30 minuti la sera rigorosamente in tariffa bassa e avevo un 486dx2-66 con win3.11 (Il 95 penso di averlo provato solo nel 96 perche' non mi fidavo... -E FACEVO BENE!!- )

----------

## marcowave

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*   allora... 
> 
> 1997 --> Pentium 166 --> Windows 95 
> 
> Si ma avevi i soldi   , io nel 97 avevo 17 anni e ottenni come regalo al mio compleanno un modem 33.6 e mi connettevo circa 30 minuti la sera rigorosamente in tariffa bassa e avevo un 486dx2-66 con win3.11 (Il 95 penso di averlo provato solo nel 96 perche' non mi fidavo... -E FACEVO BENE!!- )

 

effettivamente quella volta è costato una barca di soldi il PC...  :Very Happy:  mi pare 3 milioni con scanner e stampante (lo scanner lo uso ancora a pieno regime  :Very Happy:  )

cmq dopo quella volta ho sempre comprato con più attenzione.. non avendo molti soldi  :Very Happy:  sempre AMD  :Wink: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

(ometto le date perché francamente NON LE RICORDO   :Razz:  )

0)[1984] nascita

1)[avevo circa 7-8 anni] 286 potenziato, di imprecisata fabbricazione Taiwanese, scheda video Hercules monocromatica (MI-TI-CA!), monitor a fosfori gialli 600x400 (o giù di lì.... di sicuro non 320x240), 2 floppy da 5.25 pollici + hard disk, MS-DOS. Su quello ho imparato (nell'ordine):

- GWBasic

- QBasic

- Giocare a  QBasic Nibbles

- hackerare il sorgente di QBasic Nibbles per partire da un livello arbitrario   :Cool: 

2)386, 2MB di RAM, scheda video a 16 bit, MS-DOS + Windows 3.1

3)[natale 1995] AMD 586 ~90Mhz, Win95, scheda audio, lettore CD

3b)[agosto 1996] modem interno US Robotics 14.400 bps; accesso a internet con Italia OnLine

4)Pentium 133 (il 586 si era fuso tentando di aggiungere un banco di RAM)

5)P2 350MHz (più tardi overclockato a 400), assemblato, MB Asus MX440, Win98 e in seguito Win2k

6)Athlon XP 2000+ assemblato da me partendo da zero, Win2k -> Mandrake Linux -> RedHat Linux -> Gentoo Linux   :Cool: 

7)[fine 2005, spero] Athlon 64, rigorosamente Gentoo Linux

----------

## federico

[quote="marcowave"] *federico wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*   allora... 
> 
> 1997 --> Pentium 166 --> Windows 95 
> 
> Si ma avevi i soldi  
> ...

 

Fai anche qualcosa di +, avevo pagato circa 3 milioni il mio 486 dovendo scegliere se mettere la scheda audio e le casse oppure il lettore cdrom (e scelsi la scheda audio)   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## saxtro

-msx della philips (basic, unico comando conosciuto run"cas:"

-amiga 500(workbench, basato su amigaDos)

il buio per anni

-p3 800 (assemblato da me ordinando i pezzi alla flashmall nel periodo di apertura ,tutto a metà prezzo, ho avuto un culo bestiale, non sapevo di differenze tra processori schede madri etc etc e presi tutti pezzi compatibili!)

w98se- winxp- mandrake- slackware

p4 2800 fatto da me

slackware- gentoo

----------

## marcowave

[quote="federico"] *marcowave wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *marcowave wrote:*   allora... 
> 
> 1997 --> Pentium 166 --> Windows 95 
> 
> Si ma avevi i soldi  
> ...

 

mi pare 3,2 milioni... ma l'avevo avuto da un amico che lavorava presso una ditta.. quindi forse senza iva ( forse  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## RedNeckCracker

io evito di fare la cronistoria, quelli che frequentano il chan su azzurra sanno quanti anni ho, quindi possono immaginare con cosa ebbi a che fare da giovinastro  :Wink: 

Cmq sia sono arrivato tardi per il poll.. sono amministratore di ben 7 server linux, che pian piano sto migrando a gentoo.

----------

## mouser

Vedo che nella mia cronostoria c'e' un buco impressionante:

come impaginare??? Vabbe' prendero' in prestito una skin (grazie marcowave)

1987 ----> ZX Spectrum (con tastiera in gomma grigia WWOOWW   :Cool:  )

1989 ----> Commodore 64 (MITTICO)

(in quest'arco di tempo ho usato del DOS, ma i pc della scuola si avviavano in default con GW-BASIC, quindi era un commodore a schermo nero)

1996 ----> 1ºpc strafigo... Pentium 100MHz, 16 MB ram, lettore CD 8x e......... 2 dischi da 4 GB   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: , Win95

1999 ----> 2ºpc PentiumII 266, 64 MB Ram, 2 dischi da 9 GB, Win95

2003 ----> Acer TM803LCi, Pentium-M 1,6 512 MB ram 40 GB hd

2004 ----> dalla ditta DELL C400

2004 ----> sempre dalla ditta, Tulip Visio XM PentiumIII 450

E questo e' tutto =)

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

perchè io non posso rispondere al sondaggio??

cmq sono una hoobysta accanita che ha fatto del suo hobby un lavoro...eheheh

la mia cronistoria?

~1990-> olivetti (qualcosa tipo pc42)

buco->vari pc assemblati

1998->ibm thinkpad 380 xd (win95, poi win98)

1999->p3 800 assemblato (winME (  :Mad:  ), poi win2k, poi winXP, ora gentoo)

2000->dell inspiron 8000  (mandrake- win2000, poi mandrake-winWP, poi redhat-winXP, poi debian-winXP)

2003->p4 2,4 asssemblato (winXP, ed ora gentoo-winXP)

2004->mac pb g4 (gentoo-osx)

2004->acer travelmate 8005lmi (gentoo-winXP)

ora uso più che altro l'acer e il p4 2,4 ; a casa praticamente soltanto gentoo; al lavoro solo winXP (non per scelta)

questo è quanto,...brutto forse da dire ma senza computer (e gentoo) non vivrei: troppo una passione per me!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ecco la mia... 

hw:

olivetti pc1 con monitor verde... che orrore...

pc assemblato che non ricordo nemmeno bene cosa fosse..

Mac Classic 

Mac classic 2

texas instuments portatile a 75hz e 8mb ram 

pc assemblato pentium 133hz bruciato a seguito del mio primo overclock

pc assemblato duron 750@933 

compaq portatile duron 1000

e poi confusione totale, e pezzi di pc sparsi dappertutto...

sto scrivendo da un p3 a 733 con 300 gb

pc in ufficio duron 750

htpc + giochi amd 2000+ radeon 9600xt 256ddr

s.o.

ms-dos 3.2 mah?

ms-dos 6

apple system 6

apple system 7

win 3.1

win 95

win 98

win me (il peggiore della storia...)

win 2000

win xp (prima copia una beta rarissima... un anno prima che uscisse..)

win 2003 server

win xp sp2

win mce 1 e ora versione 2005

linux suse 6.2  (mai riuscito a far andare)

red-hat (bho..) (mai riuscito a far andare)

suse 7 (mai riuscito a far andare)

mandrake 8 (?) (mai riuscito a far andare)

suse 8.2 la mia prima distribuzione funzionante al 100%!!!

gentoo ho iniziato a provarla orai 2 anni fa... ma solo 6 mesi fa sono riuscito a farla andare!!!!!!

debian 3.0 (mai riuscito a far andare, m sono arreso)

mandrake 9

fedora core 2 e core 3 test

attualmente uso gentoo...  e penso sia la scelta definitiva..

scusate se ho fatto qualche erore temporale/versione... ma la mia mente è offuscata dal sonno....   :Embarassed: 

----------

## RexRocker

uff sondaggio gia finito  :Razz: 

vabbe approfitto per salutare tutti quanti essendo un nuovo arrivato  :Smile: 

la mia storia pressapoco è questa:

1) MSX (non ricordo altro, solo questa sigla e il fatto che lo collegavo alla TV e non avevo HDD)

2) 80286 con 1 MB di ram e 20 MB di HDD

3) 80486 40Mhz con una imprecisata RAM e HDD (nel senso che non ricordo)

4) P133 con vari upgrad di RAM e HDD

5) PII350 

6) Athlon XP 1,7 passato poi a 1,4

La storia dei SO è sempre la stessa

DOS (dal 5 al 6.2)

Win 3.1

Win 95/98

Win NT 4 (il primo serio che ho usato)

Win 2k (che uso tutt'ora sul portatile)

Win XP Professional

Per linux devo ringraziare i miei compagni dell'università che me lo hanno fatto conoscere, non so quanti dati ho perso, formattazioni e reinstallazioni continue ma tutte con la soddisfazione di sapere che stavo facendo.

La storia? Eccola  :Razz: 

Red Hat (6?) -> Mdk -> Red Hat 9 + Fedora -> Debian (il primo amore non si scorda mai infatti è sul server  :Razz:  ) -> Slack -> Gentoo

Gentoo è stato un nuovo mondo!! La ho lasciata per passare a Slack di nuovo ma è stato più forte di me, una volta provata... 

Gentoo è per sempre  :Smile: 

----------

